# Big Rhomb



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

tried to show the different lighting.
LED







just back lighting







all the lights


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Looks Damn good Sir!!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Best looking rhom ive seen....very nice, nice lighting affect as well.


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

That thing is a beast. Looks sweet in the different types of light.
E


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Gorgeous Rhomb...I'm so jealous


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

doesnt get any better man... how long have you had him captive?


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

sweet... that is a tight ass rhom


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Super nice tank and rhom,
I like the LED lighting too, nice effect.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

holy sh*t wink... that pic in your sig is crazy!!! awesome man, you need that lighting for your rhom?(sorry for the derail)


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

i saw this rhom befor when i went to pick up a few reds from Canso, amazing fish and set up.

and btw the reds are doing great!


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

canso you're the man...you have a perfect hand in decorating a showpiece tank-unbelievable!






















you are so lucky to have this monster and then with such a perfect setup...you couldn't find a more professional setup in a zoo...can you please post another pic with your hand or something else so we can imagine how big your monster really is?!
btw, where did you get the driftwood from?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Awsome Rhomb and Setup


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

sweet looking rhom man i have to say thats prolly the next fish i'll buy they look so cool when they are big nice pics and lights


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

What a monster! Great looking tank too!









Like someone asked on a previous post, how long have you had this beast for?


----------



## adestef (Mar 13, 2007)

beautiful fish


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

wow thats really nice! i love your lighting in your tank!


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> What a monster! Great looking tank too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I havent had him long, but he is apart of the family.


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

Canso said:


> What a monster! Great looking tank too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I havent had him long, but he is apart of the family.
[/quote]
that would be amazing...cannot wait longer to see more pix of your monster in this amazing tank! 
with the new light your tank looks way more creepy


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

a few more pics, I will get some with the LED lighting tonight.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow that is an awesome looking fish and tank man


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Amazing!


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

u R the king . . haha

the 1st pic is the best . . . the lights look different then the rest of the pics, it's more moon light ish and shows only the sillouette of the rhom

i like, def. POTM potential

and i saved the 2nd pic in the 2nd batch of pics u posted, shows a nice side view of the rhom, it's huge wow. . . congrats, rock on u have one of da kiillest setups on pfury


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

more moon light pics.

it looks better in real life, i have alot of surface water movement and the LED lighting is always moving with the current.


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

Canso said:


> more moon light pics.
> 
> it looks better in real life, i have alot of surface water movement and the LED lighting is always moving with the current.
> View attachment 147073
> ...


it looks already amazing in the pix-but you should try and get more pix like the ones in your second post (with all lights on) i love the pix with your monster from the side in front of this amazing background. i cannot help it but i LOVE the mean looking face of your rhom. btw, isn't he already 18"? since you got the automatic water changer he should still grow, right? are your nitrates really zero like supposed or not even to realize with the automatic water changer?
p.s. cannot wait longer to see a video with the LED lights on...


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)




----------



## Ricaracing (Jan 11, 2006)

Awesome tank and Rhom.


----------



## sirasoni (Feb 9, 2004)

just...wow


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

Looking great man. Has the Rhom grew any in the past year that you owned him. I cant wait if my rhom ever hits 17''+ and any infos on the feedings and water changers


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

I think he has gotten bigger, but I haven't used a tape measure since I measured 17 1/2 "

Seems to be hungry every second day, mainly eating Salmon, some beef heart, herring, prawns, shrimp and also whitefish meat.
Salmon being his favourite I'm able to soak it in some infant vitamins, I've only been doing the vitamin thing for a week or so.

I have the water changer set to about 40gal. a day, which is keeping the nitrates at 0
the water goes threw 2 sediment filters and a carbon filter before entering the tank.


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Canso said:


> I think he has gotten bigger, but I haven't used a tape measure since I measured 17 1/2 "
> 
> Seems to be hungry every second day, mainly eating Salmon, some beef heart, herring, prawns, shrimp and also whitefish meat.
> Salmon being his favourite I'm able to soak it in some infant vitamins, I've only been doing the vitamin thing for a week or so.
> ...


What kind of "water changer" are you using? Is it a DIY system?


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

yes a DIY system.
I have a hole drilled in the sump for the drain. and a 1/4" tubeing simular to your fridge plumbing for the ice maker.
its very simple design, but efective. i have it at a fast drip, 40gal. is only a guess.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

That is awesome I like those pics


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Canso said:


> more moon light pics.
> 
> it looks better in real life, i have alot of surface water movement and the LED lighting is always moving with the current.
> View attachment 147073
> ...


Those moon lights look awsome


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

glad that the water changer works well and keeps the nitrates as low as possible. can i use every kind of wood as long as i find it in freshwater? do you have a pic with your hand or something just to imagine how huge he real is?


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

You should be able to use most kinds of drift wood, some will rot faster then others. but it is always good to boil or atleast soak the wood in hot water to kill any unwanted bugs. I've also used wood from a salt water beach and had no problems

I will try to get more pics, I might even get a pic with my hand in the tank :laugh:


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

thanks steve, that would be amazing!!








but not that it ends and i see him swimming around with your finger in his mouth








p.s. and thanks for the driftwood info-ill try and find some cuz it looks way better than the ones you usually find in a aquarium store.


----------



## wundwasser (Apr 1, 2007)

steve i wonder if you took already the pic with your hand in the tank? cannot wait longer to see more pix of your monster one is already my computer wallpaper :nod:


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

He looks AMAZING in those last pictures.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

amazing rhom! i would just light up the tank a lttle more, though the pics could be deceiving.

i've wondered how much rhoms those size eat per sitting?

you are one lucky guy to have such a specimen, def a longterm goal of mine to have exactly what u already do have...just need more room for a huge ass tank


----------

